# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  AMON AMARTH (04.10.13,Киев, клуб "Бинго")

## MSF

AMON AMARTH 
*4 октября
Клуб "Бинго", Киев
Начало: 19:00*

----------

